# What is this?



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

I am very new to salt water/coral and am wondering if you could help me identify what came in on my LR. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Feather duster.A good thing.Feeds from stuff in the water.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Does it need to be fed? As of right now there is nothing in the tank aside from live rock and substrate.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Feather duster.A good thing.Feeds from stuff in the water.


Agreed. Feather Duster, its a Filter Feeder

Aquarium Invertebrates: Featherdusters In The Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It should eat what life(microscopic) is generated from live rock.You could add phytoplankton in small amounts.Here'ss a link;
Aquarium Invertebrates: Featherdusters In The Aquarium — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
Enjoy,and try shinning a flash light at it.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes you want to keep it. I have several. One even poped up in my sand. Once in a while you get something you want to keep. I got two mantis shrimp on my recent set up...what a PITA to get out! I found out why a lot of people start out with dry rock.


----------



## skimedic (Jun 24, 2011)

Any chance the dusters will survive the cycle?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

get those Mantis Shrimp out. Never could understand why they became pet. and yes they have the ability to crack the glass


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

rift lake said:


> get those Mantis Shrimp out. Never could understand why they became pet. and yes they have the ability to crack the glass


Where the heck do you see a Mantis Shrimp??


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

skimedic said:


> Any chance the dusters will survive the cycle?


Yes, those guys are pretty hardy boys, they should be fine.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

rift lake said:


> get those Mantis Shrimp out. Never could understand why they became pet. and yes they have the ability to crack the glass


Oh I got them out. They are really fascinating to watch. He whacked a few of my snails and hermits before I got the bigger one. Then I heard "clicking" again and found another one. He was really fun to play with a chopstick watch him whack it. I wouldn't worry about a small one cracking glad but a 4" plus one could do some damage!

They should survive the cycle fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Drwoodchopper said:


> Oh I got them out. They are really fascinating to watch. He whacked a few of my snails and hermits before I got the bigger one. Then I heard "clicking" again and found another one. He was really fun to play with a chopstick watch him whack it. I wouldn't worry about a small one cracking glad but a 4" plus one could do some damage!
> 
> They should survive the cycle fine.


WOW, 2 of them. What the heck are the odds.*o2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww i LOVE mantis shrimp! That will be my first sw pet


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a 8" peacock mantis in a 30 gallon tank for many years. They r really beautiful. Of course it was by itself as it would make short work of most tank inhabitants.


----------

